Ask HN: Post Covid-19, will SF still be the best place to start a startup? - Spinosaurus
======
imnotreallynew
Remote work will likely continue trending, but the Bay Area will probably
remain a hot spot for venture capital for some time.

------
strangattractor
There is no best place for a startup. Only a reliable labor pool to grow your
business. The bay area has enough new companies so that taking a risk going
with a startup does not kill you financially when it goes belly up as most of
them do. Therefore the labor pool exists. Other places not so much.

